

Consolidated clickmaps and heatmaps: a new method for analyzing visitor activity - paraschopra
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/consolidated-clickmaps-and-heatmaps-a-new-method-for-analyzing-visitor-activity/

======
patio11
CrazyEgg needs to implement this. For example, I have a couple of hundred
landing pages on my site which have similar design/navigation and different
text. I'd like to be able to see clicks over all of them, rather than have to
make hundreds of individual clickmaps, without doing any URL rewriting funkery
to make it appear to them that the landing pages are, in fact, the same.

------
shrikant
Clickmaps and heatmaps for the desktop: IOGraph (<http://iographica.com/>)

